# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Сегодня вечером – «Актуальное интервью» с генеральным директором «Белтелекома» в эфире телеканала «Б

## ByFly

3 июля Белтелеком готовится отметить 20-летний юбилей. От телефона и телеграфа в 1995 компания выросла в одну из самых технологичных в Восточной Европе. Беларусь стала лидером в СНГ по индексу развития информационно-коммуникационных технологий. О достигнутом и планах сегодня в "Актуальном интервью" расскажет генеральный директор Белтелекома Сергей Сиводедов. Смотрите вечером на "Беларусь 1" в рамках "Панорамы".
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

